# Vegas Barebow Division



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok it is that time of the year once again, I am reminding all of you non-sight shooters to register for the Vegas shoot we have 3 shooters all ready signed up only 27 or more to go to hit the 30 mark. Let's hit the forty number to make it a record year, see all of you at the Southpoint.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## krmccubbins (Feb 5, 2011)

I can,t wait for Vegas. I missed last year but not this year. Already have registration and room taken care of.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Ok ok ok ok ok I signed up


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

I knew you would, we need at least 30 more. Best thing is that there is new names, so we have the chance to hit the 40 Mark. We have a lot of the regulars that will wait until the last week to sign up (me included) but you know that I have to spend 10 days there with meetings, setting up and helping run the WAF.
See all of you there. 
NOW GET SIGNED UP


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I am holding off to see how my shoulder is around that time.
Might have to go in before to get it rebuilt...
But if I can shpoot it I will.
Don.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok as of this am we have 13 registered, we are shooting for 40 and considering the early date we may just make it
Hope to see all of you in Vegas


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Here it is the 2nd of January and we have 19 shooters registered, pre-registered deadline is 20 Jan with rooms deadline being 16 Jan,
Let's hit the 40 Mark!!!!!!


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok Sunday the 5th of January and we have 20 shooters pre-registered half way to the 40 mark. Don't forget the 20th of January is the pre deadline, I am seeing new names and know that some of the usual group will wait until the deadline (me being one). But since I get to spend 10 days there working/meetings you can be assured of me registering, look forward to seeing all of you.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

excited for this year.... hope we go over 40


----------



## krmccubbins (Feb 5, 2011)

Only a month away can't wait


----------



## williamhd2 (Aug 7, 2013)

hey, can anyone tell me how to register as barebow shooter for this? I only can see 3 division, which doesn't cover barebow.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Click on the championship division and then you will see multiple styles including BB, welcome aboard


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Today's count is up to 23, come on 40
See all of u in sin city


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

I just registered that makes 27 that i counted.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

That is great news there are still some regulars that will register in the next few days myself included "come on 40"


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

yeah there are a handful of names i didnt see on there yet that i know have gone to Vegas for years now. Also a couple names that i know are going that are first timers that havent registered yet.. I think 40 might be doable this year.


I had seen a few different countries being represented this year as well! Pretty cool! Im Excited to be there!


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Josh, glad to see you are going! Its going to be a blast!


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

THanks Ren! Yeah i cant wait! After seeing what Redding looked like last year, ive been dying to see Vegas.. I was blown away by how many archers were in one place and one time. It was amazing


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

32 registered!


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok we are only 8 off the 40 mark, we need some more shooters the deadline is the 20th and off the top of my head there is at least 4 more regulars not on the list. Come on let's hit the big 40


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

what is the attendance record for vegas in Barebow? 42? I noticed a couple names that are Barebow shooters registered in the Bowhunter flights this year.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Humdinger who is registered in BH flights??? Just curious


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Bob,
I am sorry to sau I will not be able to make it this year....:sad:
I have to save what little my son didn't spend for when I go in for shoulder surgury.
You all have a great time, wish I could be there with you.
Don.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

archer_nm said:


> Humdinger who is registered in BH flights??? Just curious


Bob,
There is no Bowhunter Flights class, the only flights class close to Bowhunter is the Bowhunter Freestyle Flights class.
And Bowhunter Freestyle Limited isn't offerd.
Don.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Don read back a little on post, of course there is no BH (Bowhunter) flights but in Vegas it is referred to as BH Flights for BHFS, sorry you can't make it. See you in Redding


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

The Zittles are both Recurve shooters.. Or were last year.. Maybe they switched. But i know Margaret shot indoor last year in Barebow for Cal archery and USAA nat indoor.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

As of tonight we are at 34 shooters still missing stark, Chuck scaca (sp) charley Washburn. We need 6 more and I can't remember the highest number since 2000 properly mid 30's.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Rick STark shot FS in Lancaster in the master 50+ class?


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

rsarns said:


> Rick STark shot FS in Lancaster in the master 50+ class?


He does every year.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

itbeso said:


> He does every year.



Never paid attention before I guess. Was hoping we didn't lose another to FS.... I debated it.... setup a bow and shot a bunch in FS... even after shooting some great Vegas target scores, I decided to stay.


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

rsarns said:


> Never paid attention before I guess. Was hoping we didn't lose another to FS.... I debated it.... setup a bow and shot a bunch in FS... even after shooting some great Vegas target scores, I decided to stay.


Getting beat bad by Jesse Broadwater or getting beat real bad by A real old man. Pick your poison.LOL


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Rick is now registered with us, counted 36 earlier this evening, 4 to go.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

38 as of yesterday afternoon, 40 looks good by Vegas time 
See all of you in Sin City


----------



## CurryBB (Sep 8, 2013)

Super excited for my first year in Vegas. I get to shoot with some great talent from our shop including, but not limited to Josh (Humdinger) and Kevin Busby. I think Archery Outpost in Los Alamitos has 5 of us shooting in the barebow division. Can't wait to shoot with all of you amazing shooters.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Last count is 38, only need 2 for the big 40. I head for Sin City in 8 days for NFAA meeting and to get the whole place set up for some where around 1800 of my closest freinds. 
Shoot Straight


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------

